# Vision Spinner 2



## Jibbz786 (4/5/14)

These are really gorgeous looking batts.





Details;


Vision Spinner II Battery Variable Voltage 1600mAh
Features
Powerful and upgraded 1600mAh battery
Upgraded and stable PCB control head
More comfortable and ergonomic spin dial for adjusting the voltage
Longer life span for the new upgraded PCB and battery cell
Dimension: 124.5(L) * 16.5(D) mm W:61.8g
Operating Voltage (output): 3.3-4.8V Charging voltage(input): 4.2V / 420mA

Compatibility
510 Compatible



The Spinner II has a lot of improvements from the ﬁrst generation. We have combined all the features and advantages of the ﬁrst generation but at the same time created a totally new unique Spinner II. 

- New upgraded and stable PCB control head 

- More comfortable and ergonomic spin dial for adjusting the voltage 

- Brand new and upgraded battery cell of 1600mA, which makes the Spinner II even more powerful. 


- Longer life span for the new upgraded PCB and battery cell More so, we took the suggestions from our respectful customers that we do not only supply single Spinner II battery but also a Spinner II kit. The kit is one of the most powerful and useful for all vapors. 

Visions strives to make the best electronic cigarette devices to help all vapors with a better solution! 


Instructions: 


1. Turn on/off the battery 

• The battery is turned on/off by pressing the button ﬁve times in two seconds 

• When the battery is off, the button ﬂashes three times in mixed color to indicate that battery is activated after pressing the button ﬁve times in two seconds 

• When the battery is on, the button ﬂashes three times in mixed color to indicate that battery is off after pressing the button ﬁve times in two seconds
! 

2. Set the voltage output 

• Spinner II is capable of outputting voltage from 3.3v to 4.8v 
• The bottom scale indicates the position of voltage output level 
• Rotate the bottom spin to align the red line with the bottom scale to arrive the voltage output level as marked in number 
• The red line on bottom spin can stay at any position along the scale between 3.3v and 4.8v to ﬁne-tune your voltage output, despite the four locking position at 3.3v, 3.8v, 4.3v and 4.8v 
• Please be aware that the red line moves between 3.3v and 4.8v along the scale and do not push the red line on bottom spin to go over the 3.3v clockwise and 4.8v counter clockwise; it may damage the battery if being pushed forcefully 

3. Power indication 


• Spinner II could display three colors from the button to indicate the battery usage level 

• If the button displays WHITE color being pressed when battery is on, it indicates a remaining 60%-100% battery power 

• If the button displays BLUE color being pressed when battery is on, it indicates a remaining 30%-60% battery power 

• If the button displays ORANGE color being pressed when battery is on, it indicates a remaining 0%-30% battery power ( time to charge the battery!) 

• The button ﬂashes ﬁfteen times in mixed color to indicate that there is no power at all left in battery and it can no longer function without being properly charged 


4. Other important facts 

• Short circuit protection - when battery is on, in case of a short circuit occurred which usually happens if the user operates wrongly during installing a cartomizer onto the battery or connecting USB charger to the battery, the button ﬂashes three times and stop working temporarily until the conditions causing short circuit are removed 

• Working time protection - when battery is on, in case of pressing the button non-stop for more than eight seconds, the button ﬂashes ﬁve times and shut down the output instantly 

• Charging time - Spinner II, for its large capacity of 1600mA, requires about 5-6 hours to be fully recharged if the the battery has no power at all. 

• Spinner II, no different to regular eGo batteries, requires a standard USB charger of 420mA output and a wall adapter of 500mA output. Any use of non-standard chargers, especially with higher output such as iPhone chargers, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

They do look great!


----------



## Jibbz786 (4/5/14)

The styling of the new ego batts are just reaching an awesome level


----------



## Silver (4/5/14)

Looks like a good upgrade to the original trusty and faithful. Been going strong for me for about 5 months. 

An extra 300 mah seems great. Wonder when local suppliers will stock it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (4/5/14)

Me too me too @Silver just for that button on it too


----------



## Gizmo (4/5/14)

We will but stock availability is scarce 

Sent from my Nokia 1520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (4/5/14)

@Gizmo. Just let us know when it's coming so we can get excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (4/5/14)

@Rob Fisher that silver Vspin. With a mPT3. Wud look soo awesome


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

Jibbz786 said:


> @Rob Fisher that silver Vspin. With a mPT3. Wud look soo awesome



It most certainly would look sick as tits!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Shaun (14/5/14)

Just missed this one... bought the original a couple days ago. As soon as i can im getting one of these as my primary and will keep the original as spare. The silver with the mini PT3 will look so good!


----------



## ET (14/5/14)

http://ecigssa.co.za/threads/vision-spinner-2.2432/


----------

